# Monark Silver King Wingbar



## rayar3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have another topic posted in general discussion, but since I now know what I have, I've decided to move it here in hopes of gaining more info on the bike!

Here it is, in all my messy basement's glory (don't mind the torn up boat seat in the background, that's another project!







This is what I know: 1937(ish) Monark Silver King Wingbar. Originally owned by my great grandfather, then my great uncle, and now me. Repainted by my great uncle, specifically the rims, most likely the blue as well. The handle bars are steel, not aluminum, and it appears that the stem is also not the same as in the 1937 ad. It _appears_ to be original. I have no way of knowing if/why it was changed. I'd have no idea why it would be changed. Maybe this particular model wasn't the DeLux model?

It also doens't have the butterfly style kickstand. The kickstand on it also is darned old! Everything that was done (except the painting) was done by my great grandfather. The light lenses and the misc. light trim is gone unfortunately. 

So I'm looking for suggestions! Where can I find the correct parts? Do you have any?!?  Again I'm new to this so please be nice! I'm here to learn!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 12, 2008)

...that is a mighty fine catch!
i also have a wingbar a Hawthorne duralium but was build by Monark Silverking, you got you bike 98% complete , so maby Jerry from chestnut hollow can help you with the last parts.
let me know when you selling that handle bar 
i have an adres where you can buy the fluted handle bar and build in speedo stem, there reproduction but very nice .
also a toolbox saddle is a very expensive sadlle also a repro ,but now and then there is one on ebay, but i am also hunting for one.
try to take the bike apart for a good polishing.
here are some pictures of mine...
i have a flo-cycle headlight and the wrong chainguard and sadlle...


----------



## rayar3 (Dec 13, 2008)

I found a number stamp on the back of the bike. Does anyone know if I can decode it to maybe get the year of it? The number stamped is 057332.

I'm weighing the pros/cons of restoring it or selling it. The more I research about this bike the more interesting I'm finding it!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 13, 2008)

that bike is cool !
realy enjoyed the
pictures. thanks for
sharing them .


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

i would say that the bike is from around 1936/37 , do you
also have some old pictures with you uncle on the bike ?
maby nice to scan them if you have them...


----------

